# Harcombe Diet and Genius bread



## amber2809 (Jun 19, 2012)

Hi all, This is my first post and just wanted to tell someone how great im feeling. Basically i've had IBS for a few years now, its mainly been constant diaorrhea....to the point that I can barely ever remember producing anything solid. It seems to have taken a step up in the past year and the moment i have one bit of bread, i'll be on the loo within 20 mins with the runs. I'll then be sat at my desk for the rest of the day and my stomach makes the loudest most embarrassing noises i've ever heard. We have a really quiet office, so I've noticed people turning around wondering what the noises are.....its so embarssing and i can't stop it.I've taken Mebeverine, peppermint capsules,charcoal tablets, probiotic capsules, deflatine etc but nothing has seemed to work. But the other day a friend was taling about the Harcombe diet. You basically don't mix fatty meals with carbs meals....so for example you can't have jacket potato, with bean and cheese.....you can have it without the cheese. you can have cheese and bacon, but not cheese, bacon and bread.So for the past week, i've mainly been sticking to brown rice and veg and lots of natural yoghurt. Im eating lots of seeds by the 'Good food doctor' and on another note...which has nothing to do with the Harcombe diet...i'm only eating Genius wheat/gluten free bread.A month ago I was in agony with the pains/cramps my stomach were producing.....but now i've just has 3 slices of genius bread with marmite and there's not one flinch in my belly, its magically become super flat....i no longer feel like im carrying a massive balloon in my stomach.The pressure has gone and for the first time in god knows how long....i have solid numbers 2's.Im really excited and just wanted to tell you guys. I haven't made that much of a change in my diet, just no wheat bread and not mixing fat and carb food.Hope this is of help to someone.A xx


----------

